# Looking for an Experienced Dual-Status Tax Return Preparer



## mile1 (Nov 1, 2016)

Does anyone know a good tax attorney, CPA or firm with extensive experience with dual-status U.S. tax returns?

My 2016 tax return will be fairly complex. It will also be my last U.S. tax return, so I would like to do it right. I will need some time to talk to tax preparer, ask questions, hear opinions, and so on. So the regular: log in, attach docs, receive return from an "anonymous CPA" procedure will not work. Of course, I don't mind having to pay more for a high-quality service.

It would be great if I could finally find someone truly knowledgeable in this area. Met so many "expert expat tax attorneys/CPAs with decades of experience" in past that end up knowing less then me (I just read a couple of relevant IRS publications)  

Thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you're willing to pay the big bucks, you could contact one of the big public accountancy firms - PriceWaterhouseCoopers, Deloitte, EY or KPMG - but they don't always take individuals as clients. They do things "the old fashioned way" - i.e. by simply doing each tax return/declaration in the offices of the relevant country.

Other than that, you more or less takes your chances. US tax preparation is more of an art than a science, and often it becomes a matter of what you can get away with rather than a single "right" way to do a particular set of returns.

Also, most tax preparers have their own method of operation - often using a "booklet" the client fills out to collect the relevant data, then the preparer prepares the returns. There isn't usually all that much direct interaction with the client, especially in mid tax season when most tax preparers are swamped.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ForeignBody (Oct 20, 2011)

I have no direct experience so this is NOT a recommendation, but I have seen this firm recommended by others.

Welcome to British American Tax - British American Tax


----------



## gairloch (Jun 24, 2011)

I prepare my own (thrill seeker that I am). BIt I say check out this guy Phil Hodgen. I follow his news letter and he talks bluntly and matter of factually (no sugar coating). He covers expatriation extensively and has offers newsletters (and a blog accessible from his website. BUT, I have no direct experience with him or his firm so I cannot recommend him or not; I have never used his services. But, more than most, he seems to know what he is talking about. Try his expatriation newsletter he sends out. Just a web site to check out and check out his past performance.


----------



## mile1 (Nov 1, 2016)

@Bev I've got the same impression... No guarantees, they handle an immense amount of returns and don't have time for the details. I am just frustrated, by the amount of obviously wrong information and advice that I've got in the past from "world renown tax experts"... I thought it is enough to pay, give all information and relax, but it's not like that, I have to double-check everything.

@ForeignBody: Thanks! I will take a look and maybe ask them for a quote.

@gairloch: Well I might take that route this year and prepare it myself. I have contacted Phil's office in the past. Phil really seams to be knowledgeable and honest guy, and he certainly has a high-quality blog. But his quote was a couple thousand bucks just for a single phone consultation with his assistant attorney. I don't mind paying that amount of money, but not for what they have offered.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Phil's name comes up here in the forum quite often when we're talking about renunciation and such topics. While he's well known in the anti-CBT and renunciation circles, he's certainly not the only tax practitioner out there. And, he does share the distinction of being somewhat expensive for fairly "standard" return preparation.

There is also the matter that US tax law (indeed, all US law) is not "prescriptive" but only written in general terms. There is no one "correct" way to fill out any given set of returns (in part due to the number of options available). In many cases, a serious "good faith" effort to do your own forms will fly as well as (or sometimes even better than) those done by a paid preparer. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## gairloch (Jun 24, 2011)

mile1 said:


> @Bev I've got the same impression... No guarantees, they handle an immense amount of returns and don't have time for the details. I am just frustrated, by the amount of obviously wrong information and advice that I've got in the past from "world renown tax experts"... I thought it is enough to pay, give all information and relax, but it's not like that, I have to double-check everything.
> 
> @ForeignBody: Thanks! I will take a look and maybe ask them for a quote.
> 
> @gairloch: Well I might take that route this year and prepare it myself. I have contacted Phil's office in the past. Phil really seams to be knowledgeable and honest guy, and he certainly has a high-quality blog. But his quote was a couple thousand bucks just for a single phone consultation with his assistant attorney. I don't mind paying that amount of money, but not for what they have offered.


So he _might _be good, but he _is _expensive. He does seems to run with the high asset crowd.
You can complete expatriation tax returns yourself, but it takes time and you must be meticulous. Many have done it on their own so it is entirely possible. I would use his expatriation blog & newsletters to get a better understanding of the process and pitfalls (Phil talks a lot about pitfalls and traps), then research, research, research. After all that - I'd do it myself...but that's me.


----------

